# Newhaven overnight parking?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello seasoned travellers.

Can anyone tell me if there is any overnight parking at the Newhaven Ferry Port please?
Is it possible to enter the ferry car park or marshaling yard the night before?
We are booked onto the 10 am ferry next week and would have to leave our last stop with family quite early to make it. As we are towing a car we don't want to get into a situation where we need to reverse out of the dock gates.

Ray.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As you approach the Terminal, there is parking available, on the lefthand side, well before the barrier. Ideal, as you can park up, but still be facing toward the entery barriers. 
Otherwise there is also parking bays on the right, in front of the terminal building, but probably not so good with your car on behind. Pictorial view of the layout can be seen from google maps satelite view.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks ****,
Can't quite see where you mean from Google Earth but can see lorries parked up in the terminal.

Is it on Drove Road or Railway Approach or much earlier on New Road please?

Ray.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Ray,

From Drove Road, left into Railway Approach

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...793536,0.054454&spn=0.000951,0.00206&t=h&z=19

Follow green line ( if shown on your version) and just where it veers right into the river, the Terminal building is that long grey roofed building in middle of the parking area.

As you view the picture, there are 4 lorry trailers parked up facing horizontal, to the right, next to another building.

There are 2 long parking bays running vertically downwards just off the top right hand corner of the Terminal building. Usually never a problem to park up here, but worth letting the staff know you are there, if they are open for the preceeding ferry.

Sorry for not pasting they map link before.

Along the coast in Seaford, there used to be quite good overnight parking aqlong the seafront, at the eastern end, but the Council seems to be reducing the number of spaces. It's about a 10 minute drive to the Terminal from there.

****


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant ****.
Even I can see whats what now.
I wonder if I can program my sat nav to take me to those parking spaces??? :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for your help.

Ray.


----------

